# Abusing Terraforming [Waterfall Cave]



## luantoine12 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey guys! I was improvising throughout the entire day yesterday on making something and I ended up making something that looks like a waterfall cave 8D. Please let me know what you think of it (if there's anything to be changed or added), I'm open for any suggestions!

*Part 1*







*Part 2*​
I was able to find a private beach close to my waterfall valley and decided to make a "secret" path leading to it 8D. 






*Before & After*​
For those who are interested in replicating the first waterfall! 







*Small Japanese Town [Part 1] *






*Small Japanese Town [Part 2]
*




​


----------



## Kindra (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, that is _incredibly _beautiful!!


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 28, 2020)

I love it!!! Looked amazing


----------



## StrangeDog (Mar 28, 2020)

This is a really awesome and unique design. I shared a link to your video on Twitter!


----------



## CamelotHannah (Mar 28, 2020)

this is amazing!!! i am completely blown away by the creativity of animal crossing players


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 28, 2020)

Very pretty!


----------



## Larimar (Mar 28, 2020)

this is wonderful!! im so excited to see what else the community has in store with the tools and freedom they'll be given, so many people in this community are so creative! : D


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 28, 2020)

That looks so amazing! It's Animal Crossing Breath of the Wild! I feel like I'd find a korok in the water there :' ) Can't wait to unlock terraforming.


----------



## Peter (Mar 28, 2020)

It looks incredible! I still can't believe we get this much freedom in an Animal Crossing game, i can't wait to unlock this feature


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 28, 2020)

It looks amazing. I would love that as a backdrop to my shopping district. It won't be that detailed, but the waterfalls 
and cliffs atleast. I'm nowhere near that point.


----------



## Creame (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh wow, this is gorgeous!


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow guys I am amazed by how many kind comments this post got! Thank you so much, I'm glad you enjoyed it 8D!


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 28, 2020)

I have to save this because it's absolutely gorgeous. Mindblowing some of the ideas people have!


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 28, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I have to save this because it's absolutely gorgeous. Mindblowing some of the ideas people have!



Thanks for your comment JezDayy! 8D


----------



## Mairen (Mar 28, 2020)

That is really awesome!!


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 28, 2020)

Mairen said:


> That is really awesome!!



Thank you Mairen!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 28, 2020)

I could never be that creative. That’s so beautiful.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, this looks really beautiful!


----------



## pinkbunny (Mar 28, 2020)

That's beautiful! Good job, can't wait until I unlock terraforming.


----------



## Rowintuit (Mar 28, 2020)

You're inspiring me to make my island gorgeous haha! 
I wouldn't worry too much about needing more space for the flowers or trees, it looks nice as it is. Follow your gut.


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 28, 2020)

Stevey Queen said:


> I could never be that creative. That’s so beautiful.



I never thought I was as well until I was just improvising some things 8D



Romaki said:


> Wow, this looks really beautiful!



Thank you Romaki!!



pinkbunny said:


> That's beautiful! Good job, can't wait until I unlock terraforming.



The game will be much more amusing but at the same time stressful because you are going to be bombarded with ideas!! 



Rowintuit said:


> You're inspiring me to make my island gorgeous haha!
> I wouldn't worry too much about needing more space for the flowers or trees, it looks nice as it is. Follow your gut.



Thanks for your comment!  I will follow my gut heheh


----------



## Bowden (Mar 28, 2020)

That looks awesome, Nice work.


----------



## sour (Mar 28, 2020)

Ooh I really want to do this on my island too, it's so mystical! Great work!


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 28, 2020)

Bowden said:


> That looks awesome, Nice work.



Thank you Bowden  



sour said:


> Ooh I really want to do this on my island too, it's so mystical! Great work!



Thank you Sour!! That was my aim, glad you felt it like that as well (the mystical part) =)


----------



## motheaten (Mar 28, 2020)

Thats absolutely gorgeous. Its crazy how much we can do now in New Horizons! I wanna try to make something like that.


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 28, 2020)

wow, this is incredible! i love seeing all the creative things people are doing w terraforming!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 28, 2020)

More like Waterfall Valley. (Minus the river stream) But nice job.


----------



## Allytria (Mar 28, 2020)

That’s sooooo pretty! I might do something like that too now! Thanks for the inspiration!（＾ω＾）


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 28, 2020)

motheaten said:


> Thats absolutely gorgeous. Its crazy how much we can do now in New Horizons! I wanna try to make something like that.



Thank you! It is crazy how much we can do now in NH, it’s almost as if we’re playing Minecraft! 



Kurashiki said:


> wow, this is incredible! i love seeing all the creative things people are doing w terraforming!



Thank you! =) 



Paperboy012305 said:


> More like Waterfall Valley. (Minus the river stream) But nice job.



Thanks for the precision  actually you gave me an idea! 



Allytria said:


> That’s sooooo pretty! I might do something like that too now! Thanks for the inspiration!（＾ω＾）



Glad you were able to get some inspiration from the video 8D


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

This is so beautiful! What a lovely area!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

amazing, nice creativity


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

that looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Imbri (Mar 28, 2020)

That's beautiful! It's exciting to see what people come up with.


----------



## usa-chan (Mar 28, 2020)

this is so beautiful?? you're very creative, and i'm excited to see what else you do!


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 28, 2020)

This is absolutely amazing, I wish I had the same skills. You've definitely given me some ideas for my island!


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 28, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> This is so beautiful! What a lovely area!! Thank you for sharing!



Thank you for your comment Rosewater =) 



Ley said:


> amazing, nice creativity



Thank you!! 



faiiry said:


> that looks gorgeous!!



Glad you enjoyed it  



Imbri said:


> That's beautiful! It's exciting to see what people come up with.



Thank you and I’m also looking forward to see what people have in mind!! 



usa-chan said:


> this is so beautiful?? you're very creative, and i'm excited to see what else you do!



Thank you! I’ve got some ideas in mind hehe 



meowlerrz said:


> This is absolutely amazing, I wish I had the same skills. You've definitely given me some ideas for my island!



I’m sure you do  just gotta put them into practice!


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 28, 2020)

Lovely little spot! Your waterfall creation is awesome. I like the little natural 'dock' you have too. 

Also - great idea for your paths! Looks fantastic.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Mar 28, 2020)

Honestly looks great, I think if anything you could just open it up a bit more and create a nice point of interest there (even just a bench, building, large item, etc). That or create kind of a park on the highest level surrounding the waterfall cave, and have the cave be another point of interest within the park. good stuff though


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 28, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Lovely little spot! Your waterfall creation is awesome. I like the little natural 'dock' you have too.
> 
> Also - great idea for your paths! Looks fantastic.



Thank you!!  



LinDUNguin said:


> Honestly looks great, I think if anything you could just open it up a bit more and create a nice point of interest there (even just a bench, building, large item, etc). That or create kind of a park on the highest level surrounding the waterfall cave, and have the cave be another point of interest within the park. good stuff though



Wow thanks for your suggestions!! My sister was actually thinking the same, I will keep it noted 8D


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 28, 2020)

this video makes me even more excited for terraforming, I haven't even thought of all the cool designs I can make with waterfalls yet!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 28, 2020)

aaaaaaahhhhhhhh it’s gorgeous!!! 

I need terraforming. Come on Isabelle! ;.;


----------



## intestines (Mar 28, 2020)

It looks amazing! I cant wait until I get the app to do all sorts of creative things


----------



## ThatACfan (Mar 28, 2020)

I wouldn't remotely call it a cave, and how is this abusing transforming? None the less, It looks really nice.


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 28, 2020)

Bcat said:


> aaaaaaahhhhhhhh it’s gorgeous!!!
> 
> I need terraforming. Come on Isabelle! ;.;



soon hahah, are you time-travelling by any chance? 



intestines said:


> It looks amazing! I cant wait until I get the app to do all sorts of creative things



Thank you! The game will be even more entertaining as soon as you get the app! 



ThatACfan said:


> I wouldn't remotely call it a cave, and how is this abusing transforming? None the less, It looks really nice.



Well to be honest, I don't know what it should be called either and it doesn't really matter does it x)? Thank you though!!


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 28, 2020)

That is beautiful!


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 28, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> That is beautiful!



Thank you!!


----------



## tajikey (Mar 28, 2020)

Definitely not an abuse of anything. I'd say it's more a matter of taking advantage of the tools provided and gifts given.


----------



## moonbunny (Mar 28, 2020)

I love this so much! I'm inspired to do something similar in my town now. Thank you for posting this!!!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 28, 2020)

That looks fantastic mate, I wouldn't change a thing.

Just a shame we don't have bushes.


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 29, 2020)

moonbunny said:


> I love this so much! I'm inspired to do something similar in my town now. Thank you for posting this!!!



Thank you for your comment!! =)



John Wick said:


> That looks fantastic mate, I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> Just a shame we don't have bushes.



Right? I mean it’s great we can now add pretty much anything on the ground including fences but bushes were really cool. I hope they’ll add them at the next update (if there will be one).


----------



## Campy (Mar 29, 2020)

Wow, that looks insanely beautiful and serene. Amazing job!


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 29, 2020)

Campy said:


> Wow, that looks insanely beautiful and serene. Amazing job!



Thanks Campy 8D


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 30, 2020)

*Part 2​*

Expanded the waterfall 
Added a path which leads to a private beach


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 30, 2020)

Where the did the path to the right lead to?


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 30, 2020)

I see he added sand. I did not know you can do that. That is cool.


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 30, 2020)

Stevey Queen said:


> Where the did the path to the right lead to?



That's a good question =) it's still empty, I'm working on something hehe



JKDOS said:


> I see he added sand. I did not know you can do that. That is cool.



Yes! and you can have palm trees on sand!


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 30, 2020)

oh my god i love this. i honestly feel kinda pressured because everyone's island looks so nice and i only have like 20 flowers and a pool


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 30, 2020)

Celinalia said:


> oh my god i love this. i honestly feel kinda pressured because everyone's island looks so nice and i only have like 20 flowers and a pool



No you shouldn't feel pressurized! Take it slowly, I'm just rushing it cuz I have so many ideas in mind hahaha 
I assume you're not TT-ing right?


----------



## Pecora (Mar 30, 2020)

This looks amazing. Sadly the weeds will all grow eventually. I planted the gloverleaves as well and after a few days they all turned into the bigger weeds... But still a magnificent job!


----------



## drakeotomy (Mar 30, 2020)

Holy carp, that's awesome.


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 30, 2020)

Pecora said:


> This looks amazing. Sadly the weeds will all grow eventually. I planted the gloverleaves as well and after a few days they all turned into the bigger weeds... But still a magnificent job!



Thank you Pecora! I’m actually excited for them to grow! I really like the weeds in this version 8D 



drakeotomy said:


> Holy carp, that's awesome.



Thank you Drake!! 8D


----------



## mermaidshelf (Mar 30, 2020)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG your town is so so so beautiful! The first waterfall area looks like a magical fairy hideaway and the second waterfall looks like something out of Tomb Raider. Both are amazingly done! I can't wait for terraforming! You're incredibly talented and creative. I feel inspired looking at your town.


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 30, 2020)

mermaidshelf said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG your town is so so so beautiful! The first waterfall area looks like a magical fairy hideaway and the second waterfall looks like something out of Tomb Raider. Both are amazingly done! I can't wait for terraforming! You're incredibly talented and creative. I feel inspired looking at your town.



Mermaid thank you so much for your kind words!!! I assume you are not TT-ing right?


----------



## Sloom (Mar 30, 2020)

oooh my god
I have been starved of seeing creative terraforming designs (not a diss, we just haven't seen much terraforming at all lol) and was starting to get worried it's really limited, but that is absolutely beautiful. could I mayhaps take some inspiration from it for my town later on down the line? it would fit my theme perfectly!


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 30, 2020)

Sloom said:


> oooh my god
> I have been starved of seeing creative terraforming designs (not a diss, we just haven't seen much terraforming at all lol) and was starting to get worried it's really limited, but that is absolutely beautiful. could I mayhaps take some inspiration from it for my town later on down the line? it would fit my theme perfectly!



Of course, no need to ask! and thank you =)


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 30, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Wow, that is _incredibly _beautiful!!



Thank you =) 



Irishchai said:


> I love it!!! Looked amazing



Thanks!! 



StrangeDog said:


> This is a really awesome and unique design. I shared a link to your video on Twitter!



Thank you and send me the link!



CamelotHannah said:


> this is amazing!!! i am completely blown away by the creativity of animal crossing players



Appreciate it!!



cocoacat said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks!!



Larimar said:


> this is wonderful!! im so excited to see what else the community has in store with the tools and freedom they'll be given, so many people in this community are so creative! : D



I’m also excited to see other content!!



dizzy bone said:


> That looks so amazing! It's Animal Crossing Breath of the Wild! I feel like I'd find a korok in the water there :' ) Can't wait to unlock terraforming.



I’m hoping the game has a link-like sword so I can put one in the middle 8D 



Peter said:


> It looks incredible! I still can't believe we get this much freedom in an Animal Crossing game, i can't wait to unlock this feature



It is hard to believe, I’m so glad we have it!!



ThomasNLD said:


> It looks amazing. I would love that as a backdrop to my shopping district. It won't be that detailed, but the waterfalls
> and cliffs atleast. I'm nowhere near that point.



That would look beautiful!


----------



## shootingxtar (Mar 30, 2020)

This is truly amazing. Honestly I was kinda feeling good about my island but after seeing other players I've been kinda too depressed to play acnh for awhile because i don't know what to do and everyone else's terraforming looks literally breath-taking. Hopefully this can be used as inspiration later :')


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 30, 2020)

shootingxtar said:


> This is truly amazing. Honestly I was kinda feeling good about my island but after seeing other players I've been kinda too depressed to play acnh for awhile because i don't know what to do and everyone else's terraforming looks literally breath-taking. Hopefully this can be used as inspiration later :')



Im sure your island looks great as well! dont compare urs to others


----------



## Jonathanook (Mar 31, 2020)

luantoine12 said:


> Im sure your island looks great as well! dont compare urs to others



Omggggg this is so stunning, keep it up!!


----------



## luantoine12 (Mar 31, 2020)

Jonathanook said:


> Omggggg this is so stunning, keep it up!!



Thanks!


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 1, 2020)

For those who are interested in replicating the first waterfall!


----------



## Paradise (Apr 1, 2020)

Oo thank you for this, will def use this in the future


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 1, 2020)

Paradise said:


> Oo thank you for this, will def use this in the future



My pleasure!!


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 3, 2020)

Working on a small Japanese town, open for suggestions!


----------



## Taj (Apr 3, 2020)

Absolutely breathtaking. Your channel needs some more attention


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 3, 2020)

neester14 said:


> Absolutely breathtaking. Your channel needs some more attention



Thank you so much! =)


----------



## Zanreo (Apr 3, 2020)

That's so cool! Might try something like this myself when I unlock terraforming...


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 3, 2020)

Zanreo said:


> That's so cool! Might try something like this myself when I unlock terraforming...



Definitely! I assume you are not TT-ing?


----------



## Venn (Apr 3, 2020)

Wow, this looks amazing!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 3, 2020)

Dang. This puts my japanese/zen island to shame. Outstanding work. Definitely taking a few pointers and putting something like this on my island.


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 3, 2020)

Ansel said:


> Wow, this looks amazing!



Thank you so much 



Hedgehugs said:


> Dang. This puts my japanese/zen island to shame. Outstanding work. Definitely taking a few pointers and putting something like this on my island.



I'm sure your Japanese island is great!


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 3, 2020)

wow so nice!!


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 3, 2020)

Really epic! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 4, 2020)

Cottonball said:


> wow so nice!!



Thank you!! 



stickymice said:


> Really epic! Thank you for sharing!



Thank you so much


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 5, 2020)

Part 2 of my Japanese small town!


----------



## Arckaniel (Apr 5, 2020)

WOW I love your creations, I'm getting a lot of inspirations from it, keep up the good work


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 6, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> WOW I love your creations, I'm getting a lot of inspirations from it, keep up the good work



Thank you so much!


----------



## Salsanadia (Apr 6, 2020)

Wow this looks so nice


----------



## Kurb (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh my god this looks amazing. Meanwhile i’m making “UwU” out of cliffs


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 7, 2020)

Salsanadia said:


> Wow this looks so nice



Thank you 



Kurb said:


> Oh my god this looks amazing. Meanwhile i’m making “UwU” out of cliffs



Thanks!!


----------



## momayo (Apr 7, 2020)

This is so lovely! I also abused terraform quite a bit haha.


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 7, 2020)

momayo said:


> This is so lovely! I also abused terraform quite a bit haha.
> 
> View attachment 235592



haahahah that's definitely abusing


----------



## Magnetar (Apr 7, 2020)

That looks so beautiful. I just unlocked terra forming and I'm feeling very inspired after watching your videos. Thank you for sharing!


----------

